# how to protect IMAGES on my site ?



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm trying to create my homepage which contains images that I want to be "protected" - no save, send, print etc... (via properties)

I also want to disable the pop-up image tool bar that allows these actions.

Can you help me ?

Gr


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

hello, slam hows it going ?
To tell you the truth, IMO, only way to protect your images is to "watermark" them or put a little copyright notice on each...You can try using a javascript that disables the right click, but there are ways around it...plus, some people use right click to browse so that can turn away some users from visiting your site...

The code should look something like this :
(You might need to modify it to fit your needs)


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2 Final//EN">
<HTML>
<HEAD>
     <TITLE>title goes here</TITLE>
</HEAD> 
<script language="javascript"> 
function click2() {if (event.button==2) 
{alert(' right-click disabled ')}}document.onmousedown=click2
function stopError() { return true; }window.onerror = stopError;function 
statusmine(){window.status='copy';} 
</script>

<BODY>
text you want here
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
Good luck dude  :winkgrin:


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

thanks Merlin,

I tried it right away, and disabling the right click works fine !

but what about the image pop-up ?

gr


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

Slam,
Are you talking about a pop up that comes up when you mouse-over the image, like in Windows 2000 or XP ?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

The thing about disabling right click and the bar in IE 6 is that a person can still go in and view the source of the site and see where the images are linked too, and they are in the cache on the their computer. 

I agree with merlin. Watermarking them is about the only way.


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

you can view the source if you right-click, yes

and I'm talking about XP


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

slam, check this explanation...they have some additional code too which might help you out. 
Let us know how it works out please ! 

http://www.lucidimages.net/copyright.html


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

Merlin,

thank you for the tip, I will certainly read this stuff and let you know when I find the solution.

Gr


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

Merlin,

I tried some of the Java scripts on the site you mentioned,
and I think my problems are solved :

I killed the Image pop-up from IE 6 by inserting coding (META) in the "head section" of my document, and disabled both left and right click on the whole page.

Links can be accessed without problem.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>

<head>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="imagetoolbar" CONTENT="no">
<title>Michèle Costa</title>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#F5F5F5">

<h1>
<center>
<font face="Arial"><b><i>Michèle Costa - Artiste Peintre</i></b></font>
</h1>

<p><font size="+2" align="center">Regards sur la Tunisie
<br>
<br>

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" >
// disable left & right mouse clicks for the whole page except for LINKS
// cfr www.lucidimages.net/
<!-- 
document.oncontextmenu = function(){return false}
if(document.layers) {
window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
window.onmousedown = function(e){
if(e.target==document)return false;
}
}
else {
document.onmousedown = function(){return false}
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>

<center>
<img src="invitationc.jpg" border="0">

<br>
<font size="-1" color="#0000FF">
<a href="mailto:[email protected]">send me a mail</a>
<br clear="all">

</body>
</html>
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thanks !


----------



## Bas_ (Sep 24, 2003)

well, about the right-click popup menu you want to disable, I've got the experience most attempts to prevent this don't work.
There's a litlle, and very simple flaw in this one. Namely, when you right click and hit return at almost the same time, you get the message that right click is disabled, which disappears almost immediately, and the menu will still be popping.......

I don't know of any, but probably there must be a way to prevent this falw......


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

In most of my experiences, you can also hold the left mouse button down and then click the right button, releasing the left button first and then the right one.


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

well I just tried the actions you mentioned

and all I get is a symbol "not allowed" being a circle with a / sign in it.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That's why I said "most". There are some sites that don't work with my method.


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

you can check my (temporary) homepage on the following link :

http://users.skynet.be/fa620383/index.htlm

awaiting your reactions ....


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

is this the img your trying to protect?









when you surf, the page is automatically downloaded into the temp net dir


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

nope, probably you need to insert 'www.' before the address ???

you should have had 'error' in the address string appearing in your browser.

try this http://www.users.skynet.be/fa620383/index.htlm

The image you should see is a PAINTING by Michèle Costa.

Gr

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
there seems to a problem indeed : I had this checked with several ISP in Belgium and everything was OK ???

the background image you get (in error) belongs to my service-provider !

????


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

still can see the same image

i get directed to this page

http://www.skynet.be/index.html?l1=...or=http://users.skynet.be/fa620383/index.htlm


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

sorry, my mistake ... 
did you ever spell htlm instead of html ???

once again this should be the right link if you still want to test it :

http://www.users.skynet.be/fa620383/index.html

sorry again,


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I usually make the .clom mistake. 

But there is always a way around copy protection:

(image deleted)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

But of course it did take a while and the average user would not be able to do that. Whatever code you put in eliminates the ability to scroll without highlighting

And I'll remove the attachment if you want


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

yes remove please, but I like to know how you did it !


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

I had a few problem, the window.close(); command kept closeing IE, anyway I by passed it and here is the pic for proof








also you can highligh it and press Ctrl+C (Ive disabled that feature on my site, Ive also disabled highligh)


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

OK what is your site, I want to check it !


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

slam said:


> *OK what is your site, I want to check it ! *


http://www.users.skynet.be/fa620383/index.html


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I just pressed the printscreen key and pasted it into paint. Took me like 10 seconds. That is the one sure fire way to get a picture with protection on it, and as far as I know, printscreen can't be disabled with any kind of script.


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

Fox said:


> *I just pressed the printscreen key and pasted it into paint. Took me like 10 seconds. That is the one sure fire way to get a picture with protection on it, and as far as I know, printscreen can't be disabled with any kind of script. *


directX does not work well with printscreen on most comps, its like a hole


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You might want to disable source display on the page too! 

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>

<META HTTP-EQUIV="imagetoolbar" CONTENT="no">

<title>Michèle Costa - Artiste Peintre - Tunis - Paris</title>

<body background="canvas2.gif">

<h1>
<center>
<font face="Arial"><b><i>Michèle Costa - Artiste Peintre</i></b></font>
</h1>

<p><font size="+2" align="center">Regards sur la Tunisie
<br>
<br>

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" >
// disable left & right mouse clicks for the whole page except for LINKS
// cfr www.lucidimages.net/
<!-- 
document.oncontextmenu = function(){return false}
if(document.layers) {
window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
window.onmousedown = function(e){
if(e.target==document)return false;
}
}
else {
document.onmousedown = function(){return false}
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>

<center>
<img src="invitatione.jpg">

<br>
<font size="-1" color="#0000ff">
<a href="mailto:[email protected]">send me a mail<a>
<br clear="all">

</body>
</html>


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

how would you do that?


I normally encrypt the page useing javascript, take about 5hrs to decrypt


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

for those of you who are still interested in this topic,

there are a lot of discussions about it on the Web Developer Forum :

http://forums.webdeveloper.com/

see also the FAQ section, have fun !

gr


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I don't think the images are protected very well now. 

I went to the site, then I hit Ctrl-N for a new window, so I had the Address bar. I displayed the source, copied the name of the graphic, and pasted it in place of the HTML page. Hit Enter, and I had an unprotected original image I could save just like any other image. Here it is;


----------



## slam (Sep 11, 2003)

why do you think I directed you to the Web Developers site ?

not to have you try to get my picture !

over and out


----------



## lonaargh (Aug 2, 2004)

I've got a bit of a problem.. My boyfriend hosts my site with a few of my pictures on it. I'm supposed to send a photo of mine to a club of mine, but that *put nasty word in here* guy disabled printscreen and right-click. Could one of you please help me with this? I'm talking about that black and white picture of me on a stairs..

Thanks a million

This one here


----------



## vmail (Jun 24, 2003)

nice, must ave summut to do with flash MX. 










you could try an ASP script as above, I am currently working on a PHP version


----------



## Pelican (Jan 31, 2006)

Most of the solutions suggested here are merely an annoyance to anyone wanting your image...

If you want to protect the images stored on the server and in cache, consider using encrypted images that are displayed in a security applet. I'm surprised the option is not mentioned here because its been available since 1998.

If you want to further protect images from screen capture and printscreen, that solution is also available.

Of course there are workarounds to these solutions, but they have been the most secure solutions available since 1998 and it doesn't get better... no-one has comparable solutions despite their claims to the contrary.

Banks and online surveys use these solutions because they are the best available!

Want to know more?

See their demo site at www.artistscope.com


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

another alternative if all else fails is flash, but that's not always an option... and people can still use _print screen_ to copy the image into an editor. What you're trying to do is a tough task, good luck!


----------



## shylock (Dec 14, 2004)

thought to let you know that none of the javaScript works with Firefox; both left and right click are enabled.


----------

